
Declining Antarctic Sea Ice Could Disrupt a Major Carbon Sink - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/declining-antarctic-sea-ice-could-disrupt-a-major-carbon-sink/
======
Futur-envi-tech
Polar bears a top predator of the eco-system are also in danger og going
extinct by 2050 due to lack of food caused from the declining ice.

